

Show HN: FunFeed - a reddit, 9gag, and other 'time waster' site aggregator - mslipper
http://www.funfeed.io

======
hardwaresofton
Wow, this is actually pretty amazing -- good design (maybe consider multiple
things on row or some sort of grid setup?), and it definitely works pretty
well.

Hopefully this isn't a premature optimization, but you're definitely going to
want to look into as much caching as possible -- you could get a ton of
traffic much faster than you think, and the requests people do to turn on
certain pages would benefit.

Also, add some sharing possibilities (you know, the usual fb/twitter/digg/etc
bar) -- and you might see this jump really quick.

The most important thing I have to say, is that it was easy/pleasing enough to
use that I started using it almost instantly, which is a great sign.

Also, make sure you're not violating any TOS's?

[EDIT] - Thought of some more stuff -- Would it be terrible to color code the
background of each entries? In addition to putting them in some sort of grid
format, you could give reddit, 9gag and the last one their own color, and have
all the things from each source color coded, that way, you could save some
space (without the square), but yet have really clear attribution (I'd suggest
blue for reddit, gray for 9gag, and... whatever color for the third one?)

BTW I am like 15~20 mins into using your site right now, definitely is awesome

[EDIT2] - You could also add some in-browser (js) repost detection (I mean
simple levenshtein distances could be a good start), that would be great, and
would get rid of some redundancy that I'm seeing in stories

~~~
mslipper
Thanks for the feedback! All good points. I definitely need to add some
sharing capabilities in there. In the future I'll give users the option to
switch between grid and list views, but for now I just want the site out there
for people to use and give me feedback on.

Anti-repost functionality is another thing I'm working on and will add in a
future release.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Oh, I meant just to share the site on fb or something... There's sharing for
each one of the posts, but I also just mean in general for the site

